# my first smoke (qview)



## mcockrell (Nov 24, 2012)

so i had a pretty ambitious design for my first ever smoking session. my plan was to do a precooked ham in the rack above a fresh turkey. i was going to start this thursday morning and hopefully be ready in time for thanksgiving dinner. so wednesday night i decided that i couldnt wait to start smoking so i decided to try some ABTs.













20121121_194958.jpg



__ mcockrell
__ Nov 24, 2012






jalapenos with cream cheese, some shredded 4 cheese stuff, onion and garlic powder wrapped up in sweet delicious bacon :)













20121121_205507.jpg



__ mcockrell
__ Nov 24, 2012






halfway through the smoke i just had to take a peek. looking good!













20121121_221823.jpg



__ mcockrell
__ Nov 24, 2012






Finished product. YUM!!!













20121121_222030.jpg



__ mcockrell
__ Nov 24, 2012






the missus likes them! id call this a very successful first smoke for me :)

thank you guys for looking and for all of your help.

Michael


----------



## smokinhusker (Nov 24, 2012)

Great job! ABT's are always good!


----------

